# Elmer Verburg's Mine Engine



## rake60 (Jul 8, 2007)

The engine that is the logo for this forum is a design by the late Elmer
Verburg.  I'm a BIG fan of his simple but challenging models. 
They can be made as plain or ornate as you like. But they all run with a little care.  
The plans for the Mine Engine can be downloaded at: 
http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html


----------



## gt2ride (Jul 10, 2007)

I have been working on the Mine Eng for a week.  Having already made several eng. this one sure has some small parts.  After you bored the cyl. did you lap it ?


----------



## rake60 (Jul 11, 2007)

Actually I didn't.
I did polish it with Scotchbrite to remove all feed line tool marks.
Then I made the piston to fit.  I cut it for a stuff to stuff fit, then polished
it for an easy slide fit.  It's a pretty forgiving design.


----------



## gt2ride (Jul 11, 2007)

Rick  On my other eng.  I have been using a wood dowel split with a sandpaper in the slot.  It cleans the cyl up but not being an machinest I do not konw what is right.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't beleive in the right or wrong way.
What works best for you is the best way!
You can use Scotch-Brite in the same way your using sandpaper.
It will make the surface a little smoother.   You can get it at WalMart
for about $2 in the cleaning products.





Not exactly the industrial product.  
That would be purple and cost twice as much.  :wink:


----------



## gt2ride (Jul 12, 2007)

Rick   I have some scotch-brite from woodworking so I will give it a try


----------



## gt2ride (Jul 24, 2007)

This is a pic of the ports in Elmers Mine eng.
A #57 drill bit is used on the three holes and the 
slots are 1/16 wide and 3/16 long.  I still have to cut off one
end and mill the center.


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 10, 2007)

I am getting closer to having this one running


----------



## rake60 (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks fantastic!
*I'm* looking forward to you getting it running! 
It's a great slow runner.  I've had mine down to 60 RPM on  5 psi of air.
It just looks and sounds like a steam engine should.

You have to give us a video when you get it breathing!!!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 10, 2007)

The mine engine is one I have in my works in  progress collection. 
as for scotch brite I buy the gray stuff by the box when on sale at enco.  
Tin


----------

